
How the world’s only feudal lord outclassed the Nazis to save her people (2018) - ValentineC
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/559912/dame-sybil-hathaway-sark-feudal-lord-outclassed-nazis-ww2
======
AnimalMuppet
Long, but worth the time.

